# Stainless built in BBQ pit with side burner by Texas Pit crafters. $2000



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

High quality 304 stainless steel, built in BBQ smoker. Also comes with 40,000 BTU burner with the optional cutting board cover. This is the pit that will last you you and your kids lifetime. 

I bought it used a couple years ago with plans to build an outdoor kitchen. Just haven’t had the time. If you don’t want a built in smoker, you could easily have a stand built for it. 

Last 3 “stock” photos are from Texas Pit master website for reference. This pit is great condition but it is not new. 

I priced it at less than 50% of new prices. May consider reasonable offers but not desperate. 

Located in Navasota/Brenham area but I’m in Houston multiple days a week for work. 

Brian 

713-858-7173


----------

